# ABA/AFT Non-Boater wins Clear Fork!



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour fished Clear Fork Reservoir on Saturday, July 25.
*Non-boater Paul Staats* from Marietta won the event with a 5 fish limit weighing 10.56 pounds. Paul anchored his bag with a 6.05 pounder that took big bass of the tournament and for the year.
Eric Carsten from Reynoldsburg was second. His limit weighed 9.32 pounds, and he had a 4.12 pounder.
Greg Hopkins weighed in a limit that weighed 6.00 pounds to take third place. Greg lives in Athens.

The next tournament is Saturday, August 8 at Delaware Reservoir. We will be launching from the SW marina ramps. Mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 6:00 AM.

For more information about the circuit call or email me or visit our website at www.americanbassanglers.com.

K.Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
American Bass Anglers /American Fishing Tour
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's awesome. What brand of 5 gallon bucket/live well was he sitting on to win the tourney?


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The brand would be a Champion with Evinrude power, driven by Mike Goodin.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Thought the winner was a non boater?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> Thought the winner was a non boater?


Non-boater=Co-angler. Fishes from back deck of someone else's boat.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shows how little I know about bass fishing tourneys.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Honest mistake.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Bad Bub for the explanation of non-boater. Flathead76 I believe a lot of other anglers do not understand the concept either. I'm glad you asked the question. Maybe now more non-boaters will decide to try individual draw style bass fishing tournaments. (boater & non-boater) Call me if you want more details on how individual draw tournaments work in the American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour (ABA/AFT).

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
ABA/AFT
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------

